# We have lost a wonderful Toronto TUGger



## Dori (Jun 30, 2011)

It is with a sad heart that I have to report that we have lost a dear Toronto TUGger, Nancy Muszynski. We will all miss her greatly. Rest in peace, Nancy. Our condolences to Mike and family.

Dori


----------



## Pat H (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. My deepest sympathy to her family.


----------



## Kay H (Jun 30, 2011)

My condolences to Nancy's family.


----------



## Harmina (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Nancy*

This is very sad news indeed. My deepest condolences to Mike & his family.


----------



## Gracey (Jul 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, my condolescences to Nancy's family.

Laurie


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 1, 2011)

I am so sorry.   Saw them in Florida several times, but lost touch.


----------



## MoiAl (Jul 2, 2011)

*Our sympathy*

Mike so sorry to hear of your loss. Sincere sympathy to you and your family. Moira and Alton


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 2, 2011)

My condolences to the family.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 16, 2011)

Deepest condolences.  shaggy


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 16, 2011)

That's very sad news and so sorry to hear.  Best wishes to Nancy's family.

Brian


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 17, 2011)

*Condolences*



Dori said:


> It is with a sad heart that I have to report that we have lost a dear Toronto TUGger, Nancy Muszynski. We will all miss her greatly. Rest in peace, Nancy. Our condolences to Mike and family.
> 
> Dori



Didn't know her, but any Tugger is like family to all of us.  Bruce and I send our deepest sympathy.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 17, 2011)

May G-d bless Nancy's soul and grant Mike solace and peace.


----------



## Gracey (Aug 17, 2011)

My condolences to her family also.


----------



## CSB (Aug 20, 2011)

This is sad news indeed. Our thoughts and prayers are with Mike and the family.

Cindy & Yoram


----------

